
20 Years in the Industry working at one of the big 4 should I finish my degree - sabarn01
I got a co-op 20 years ago and ran with it.  Somehow I have ended up at one of the big 4 as SR. Engineer.  Is there any reason I should go back to school.
======
CharlesDodgson
only if you want to, if not just lie and say you got your degree back then.
Realistically it is just a perceptions thing. Maybe look at doing something
very specific in your field. Most masters are paid for and won't really look
at your undergrad if you are paying.

